# What exactly does Magnesium Taurate do?



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

I read a few posts about the benefits of magnesium, but most were taking citrate. Then a read of a few people taking Taurine and they said it was a huge difference. But what exactly is it for? depression? sa?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I am also curious about this. I currently taking regular Taurine which is supposed to be good for your skin.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Makes you feel good....

http://www.mgwater.com/taurine.shtml


----------

